# Visitors



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Good weekend at work, couple of nice cars turned up at my restaurant 



















Gave them a discount too hehe :chuckle:

Graham


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice one G ..

did ya car pass MOT?? x


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Yeah pass 1st time after not driving it in 4 months! lol hows you btw? just going to get it serviced in morning, do you need a official north west photographer? my wife will be willing to do it no problem  xxx


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah am doing good  just got back off holiday other day so am still tired ha....

Well yes i am thinking off a meet then photos.... will have a little chat with u and see wot we can sort out!... you need to come out this year  x


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Yeah defo will be coming out  x


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Gooood ... i will have to pop over when your off have a catch up not seen ya in yonks! x


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

x.laura.x said:


> yonks!


I just spoke to the 1980`s, they said they want their word back


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

g-from-lancs said:


> Yeah defo will be coming out  x


Something you wanna get of your chest G?


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

He never comes out because the meets are always held when he's working and am sure he just misses me really ha


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

sin said:


> Something you wanna get of your chest G?


hahaha (flutters his eye lashes)


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

x.laura.x said:


> He never comes out because the meets are always held when he's working and am sure he just misses me really ha


Didn't get the joke? Yeah miss all of you's, have to make a wednesday meet just for me  x (flutters eye lashes again)


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah might sort out like curry night or somethin  x


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

I can do 10% Discount plus a round of drinks on me  as long as people like chinese food :thumbsup: Mondays is a good night as its Magicians night! is a good laugh x going to watch Thor tomorrow want to come?


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Cant tomorrow having my hair done ..... still not seen the fast 5 yet ha... wen am next off on a weds i will meet up with ya.. be in two weeks  

ooh i do like a curry ... i expect it to be better than the buddha lounge in ramsbottom  thats chinese to die for ha x


----------

